# I ran 20 miles last week!



## millenniumman75

Nope, not all at once - 4 X 5mi.
It's the first time since Thanksgiving that I have done that.
For those that don't remember, I broke out in hives in the fourth run of that Thanksgiving week. My face and body were a mess and I really should have gone to the hospital looking back for a strong antihistamine, but Benadryl did the trick.

Anyway, From that point, I did not run at all in nine days and could never get myself back on track. I would run twice a week, struggle to get a third run in, only to go back to two. For the last two months, I was consistently at three, but SA kept me from going further. Being afraid of sneers from neighbors, cars, or the police doesn't help.

Anyway, I told SA to stuff if and ran Friday night - the fourth time.
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Noca

you running off the paxil fat still? Way to go! I could never run that far even in a month lol


----------



## Disintegrate

:nw :nw :nw


----------



## X33

Wow! :nw


----------



## holtby43

:boogie Good work!

Where abouts do you go running and do you do it when it's dark?


----------



## TorLin

good job MM75, im very proud of you.

keep on telling SA to stuff it.


----------



## Anxiety75

That's great.  Walking is helping me.



millenniumman75 said:


> Nope, not all at once - 4 X 5mi.
> It's the first time since Thanksgiving that I have done that.
> For those that don't remember, I broke out in hives in the fourth run of that Thanksgiving week. My face and body were a mess and I really should have gone to the hospital looking back for a strong antihistamine, but Benadryl did the trick.
> 
> Anyway, From that point, I did not run at all in nine days and could never get myself back on track. I would run twice a week, struggle to get a third run in, only to go back to two. For the last two months, I was consistently at three, but SA kept me from going further. Being afraid of sneers from neighbors, cars, or the police doesn't help.
> 
> Anyway, I told SA to stuff it and ran Friday night - the fourth time.
> :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Neptunus

That's awesome! Congrats MM75!!!


----------



## seanybhoy

Yeah good work for stickin two fingers up to your SA and for clocking up 20 miles in a week .
Both things seem as challenging as each other so yeah you done real good bud.


----------



## vicente

Wow, that's amazing! 20 miles a week, the most I ever did in a day was 3 miles when I was in high school. Keep it up.


----------



## millenniumman75

Toscy said:


> :boogie Good work!
> 
> Where abouts do you go running and do you do it when it's dark?


I run the streets. :lol

It's hard to describe, I run through two neighborhoods and two main roads in my city. The main roads are where I have been harassed, honked at, catcalled by the ladies, startled by drunken idiots, water bottles literally thrown at me, and finally shouted at by out-of-control teens: "hey [email protected]$$, can't you move any faster?!". Is it any wonder I have SA?


----------



## TorLin

run millenniumman75 run !


----------



## holtby43

millenniumman75 said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> 
> :boogie Good work!
> 
> Where abouts do you go running and do you do it when it's dark?
> 
> 
> 
> I run the streets. :lol
> 
> It's hard to describe, I run through two neighborhoods and two main roads in my city. The main roads are where I have been harassed, honked at, catcalled by the ladies, startled by drunken idiots, water bottles literally thrown at me, and finally shouted at by out-of-control teens: "hey [email protected]$$, can't you move any faster?!". Is it any wonder I have SA?
Click to expand...

That sounds really awful but good on you for carrying on! I hope nothing like that happens to me if I ever pluck up the courage to go running. :afr


----------



## Bon

OK Lard......... :troll run 20 more;-) :evil I'll have disingrate ride a head on a bike with a can of Crisco for inspiration;-)


----------



## srschirm

Congratulations! I deal with the same things when I run. But, it's time to get back into my "playing shape."


----------



## ardrum

millenniumman75 said:


> Toscy said:
> 
> 
> 
> :boogie Good work!
> 
> Where abouts do you go running and do you do it when it's dark?
> 
> 
> 
> I run the streets. :lol
> 
> It's hard to describe, I run through two neighborhoods and two main roads in my city. The main roads are where I have been harassed, honked at, catcalled by the ladies, startled by drunken idiots, water bottles literally thrown at me, and finally shouted at by out-of-control teens: "hey [email protected]$$, can't you move any faster?!". Is it any wonder I have SA?
Click to expand...

First of all, great job!!!!!

I have had the exact same experiences that you mentioned above (all of them). Well, I didn't get the last specific statement from teens, but they've yelled all kinds of things at me... from "Queeers run!" and "F*** YOUUUUU!!!" to the most common "Run Forrest!!" I've had ladies yell out "Nice legs!" and other such comments. I've had CD jewel cases, bottles, and much more thrown at me. I've had people shoot water guns at me. You name it. I consider running to be a war... Me vs. The World. :lol

Most of the bad experiences happened in my hometown though. Since moving, I've only had a couple very minor shoutouts (one being "Run Forrest!" :roll )

Sometimes it makes me wonder if they really think the "run forrest" one is creative or original...It's easily the most common phrase I hear (maybe 50% of the time, that's the phrase I hear), and I wonder if some of these kids were even born yet when the movie came out. :lol They have no idea how many dozens of times I've heard it though... it's like hearing the birds sing to me.

I don't mind the comments though because I've noticed it gives me a burst of energy to get me through tough moments in a run. I run for me, myself, and I. I don't run to impress other people or look a certain way. I run because I love the experience itself. Unoriginal shout-outs have never stopped me from running, and they never will until they start firing real guns or something. Until then, people can take their trite comments and shove it! :yes


----------

